# How to add a guest certificate to an exchange?



## abdibile (Dec 25, 2010)

I have booked an exchange through DAE but it looks like I can not use it and my cousin will use it. On the website I did nowhere find the option to add a guest certificate or change the guest name.

How do I do this?


----------



## beanb41 (Jan 2, 2011)

abdibile said:


> I have booked an exchange through DAE but it looks like I can not use it and my cousin will use it. On the website I did nowhere find the option to add a guest certificate or change the guest name.
> 
> How do I do this?



Contact DAE and let them know the change of names. They will resend you a confirmation advice with the new names at the same time inform the resort.
Not a big deal at all.


----------

